# Sticky  Copyright Infringements (Read before posting news articles)



## Gil

*Copyright Infringements (Read before posting news articles)* 
permalink

REPOST From 2007

*Copyright Infringements*

Copyright infringement (or copyright violation) is the unauthorized use of material that is protected by intellectual property rights law particularly the copyright in a manner that violates one of the original copyright owner's exclusive rights, such as the right to reproduce or perform the copyrighted work, or to make derivative works that build upon it.

That being said, members are no longer allowed to copy and paste _complete_ copy written articles from any source unless you have the authors permission.

However....

Under the "fair use" rule of copyright law, an author (aka member) may make limited use of another author's work without asking permission. Fair use is based on the belief that the public is entitled to freely use portions of copyrighted materials for purposes of commentary and criticism.

Subject to some general limitations the following types of uses are usually deemed fair uses:

*Criticism and comment* -- for example, quoting or excerpting a work in a review or criticism for purposes of illustration or comment.

*News reporting* -- for example, summarizing an address or article, with brief quotations, in a news report. 

In short just copy and paste a paragraph of the article that you wish to share *along with a few of your own comments* and a link to the complete article.

See the following for more information:






If your going to post a snip-it about a news article, *you need to post a comment with it*. You can no longer just cut and paste a bit of the article and the link to it, you need to provide some of your own feed back. *In the future if there are no comments from the user in the first post of the thread it will be deleted....*


----------



## CJIS

Spoke to some folks that know a bit about more about "DMCA" and "Fair Use"

Here is what I can gather,

Copy and Pasting of "Feeds" be it RSS or News Feeds (Google, Yahoo, AOL) is generally OK unless the feed provider states otherwise. No changes needed why copying feeds.

Feeds should look something like this:

_This is a Google News Feed_

(Title with or without link))
*Publisher Alleges Use Of Google AdSense Violates Creative Commons License *

(Name of Publisher) (Author if avail) (Time/date)
MediaPost Publications - Wendy Davis - ‎22 hours ago‎
(Excerpt/Summery)
In some cases, however, MassCops members appear to have cut and pasted entire GateHouse articles into the forums. Such activity typically infringes on ...

(Link To Original [Not needed if in title off feed])
MediaPost Publications Publisher Alleges Use Of Google AdSense Violates Creative Commons License 10/30/2009

_A Yahoo News Feed_

(Title with or without link)
*Wait for steel delays repair work on Bay Bridge (AP)* 

(Author if avail) (Time/date)

Today, October 30, 2009, 1 minute ago
(Excerpt/Summery)

http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rs...ap/20091030/ap_on_re_us/us_bay_bridge_closureAP - Crews trying to repair the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge ran into problems Friday, stopping work as they waited for new steel plates needed to strengthen the troubled span.

(Link To Original [Not need if in title of feed])

Wait for steel delays repair work on Bay Bridge (AP) 

_________________________________________________________________

Other articles not found in a feed may be done the same way but it is encouraged to do a summery and or provide a comments using your own words. Some company's/parties will claim fair use violation for not summarizing or commenting the content as it is not from a "Public" feed and found on a privately owned site.

If it is a _summery_* Do Not* edit it . Either use it, or create your own.

If it is an _excerpt_ *Do Not* edit the original. Leave it alone.

Hope this helps


----------



## hua052011

Hi

This topic help me a lot in developing my project. I will contribute more when I finished it.
If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit:
Airline pilot interview questions

Best regards.


----------

